# Hello from Ohio



## love2read

Hi,

I'm new to this board and am excited to be reading some of the posts. My Kindle hasn't arrived yet so I'm anxiously waiting to hear news of shipment. I have been reading posts on Amazon's site for about 2 weeks and decided to switch over to here. Thanks to Leslie leaving the information about this board on the Amazon site.

I just saw the information about the $10 certificate from Coinstar. I've never used one of the machines but am going to now.

My Kindle hasn't even arrived but I'm already addicted just from reading everyones excitement about it.

I keep adding book samples to be downloaded so that I don't forget the titles before mine arrives. It's going to be so much fun turning the Whispernet for the first time.

This board has so much helpful information. 

Thanks for all the ongoing enthusiasm regarding the Kindle. Some of you that have had it for a long time seem just as excited as those of that waiting for arrival. That's great!

Lynn


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Hi Lynn, we re so happy to have you join us! This is a great place to spend time as you patiently wait on your Kindle. There are great Kindle tips, book recommendations and by all means you must check out accessories. I look forward to reading more posts from you. 

Linda


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Lynn, welcome!

Have you checked, do you have a shipping date?  It's like an obstetrician's waiting room here when someone's Kindle ships.  We all hang around waiting with the expectant owner, and then share the excitement when it gets here.  Too cool!

While you wait, check out Accessories.    Yes, I'm the local Accessories enabler.  We've got lots of good ideas for you.  And we've got Tips & Tricks, the Book Corner for book recommendations, lots of free and bargain stuff out there!, Introductions to meet other owners and some places just to chat!

Betsy


----------



## katiekat1066

Yeah, Lynn, come join in on the "Official Waiting" thread.  I'm waiting too, and its starting to make me just a wee bit crazy about checking my shipping status........... 

Katiekat


----------



## Angela

Hi Lynn and welcome to the boards!!


----------



## kim

Run Lynn, Run while you still can!  These people will suck you in!  Pretty soon you'll be picking out names for your Kindle and buying it clothes.  You'll be obsessing over tracking information; your click finger will hurt from hitting refresh all day.

Seriously though, Welcome!  This is a great forum and everybody is very helpful and friendly.  My Kindle is due to arrive tomorrow and everyone here is so supportive.  I never thought I would need help through this type of an addiction.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

kim said:


> Run Lynn, Run while you still can! These people will suck you in! Pretty soon you'll be picking out names for your Kindle and buying it clothes. You'll be obsessing over tracking information; your click finger will hurt from hitting refresh all day.
> 
> Seriously though, Welcome! This is a great forum and everybody is very helpful and friendly. My Kindle is due to arrive tomorrow and everyone here is so supportive. I never thought I would need help through this type of an addiction.


Kim, we'll be with you every minute. Keep us posted. We love when it says 
"OUT FOR DELIVERY"

Betsy


----------



## Angela

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Kim, we'll be with you every minute. Keep us posted. We love when it says
> "OUT FOR DELIVERY"
> 
> Betsy


Except when it say "OUT FOR DELIVERY" in Secaucus NJ when it should be in Longview TX!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Angela said:


> Except when it say "OUT FOR DELIVERY" in Secaucus NJ when it should be in Longview TX!!!


Angela had a bad experience....

Betsy


----------



## love2read

Thanks everyone for the kind welcome!

I have to say that I've never even seen a Kindle and I don't know anyone personally that even owns any type of e-reader. But I am also ready hooked!

I have never been an aholic of any type until now! But I've quickly become a kindleaholic.

I am kicking myself a million times that I had one on order at the beginning of November, got to anxious to wait and thought I would get it fast by buying one eBay so that I wouldn't have to wait. So on Nov 11, I canceled my Amazon order and bought it.

Well the seller I purchased it from didn't mention in their listing that they didn't have any in stock and was ordering it himself!

So I was told I had to wait 3 week for his shipment to come. Grrrrr

I have been going nuts not being able to watch my own delivery schedule. And he isn't responding telling me a definite date.

Yesterday, I got tired of waiting to hear from the eBay seller and ordered another one on Amazon with OVERNIGHT shipping! If I ever get the one from eBay I will resell it or file a claim and get my money back.

I'm sticking with the new order. My ship date isn't until Dec. 16-19. (If I had kept my first order I would have had it next week 

So now I'm on pins and needles again and checking my Amazon account 4 times a day hoping a miracle will happen and the shipping day will be sooner.

Yes, I feel like I'm anxiously pacing and waiting just like an arrival of a new baby.

I couldn't believe it when I woke up this morning and noticed that the shipping estimate is now 11-13 weeks. I reordered just in time!

I've already been checking out skins, covers and other fun accessories!

And after reading a few posts from yesterday, I went to Coinstar today and put in over $40 in change so that I could get the extra $10.

I even signed up for an Amazon Visa today and got a $50 credit. I'm so excited, I think I may burst  

Lynn


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Lynn, you're going to fit right in...we're all into immediate gratification here, especially in Accessories!

Betsy


----------



## Suzanne

Hi Lynn. Welcome! This is the best place to hang out until (and after!) your baby comes!!! You can pick up many tips, plan its clothes & of course, figure out what you will name it!!! When she comes, you will hit the ground running with her thanks to this forum!


----------



## love2read

Thanks, I have lots of post to catch up on and learn from. So hopefully that will make the time go faster.


----------



## Marci

katiekat1066 said:


> Yeah, Lynn, come join in on the "Official Waiting" thread. I'm waiting too, and its starting to make me just a wee bit crazy about checking my shipping status...........
> 
> Katiekat


Hi, Katiekat -

I would to welcome you aboard and I see you already made some posts. Awesome.

I'd like to say that I really like your avator? It's such a great picture! Or is it a drawing of some kind? Anyway, it's so cool 

Cheers,

Marci


----------



## Marci

love2read said:


> Thanks everyone for the kind welcome!
> 
> I have to say that I've never even seen a Kindle and I don't know anyone personally that even owns any type of e-reader. But I am also ready hooked!
> 
> I have never been an aholic of any type until now! But I've quickly become a kindleaholic.
> 
> I am kicking myself a million times that I had one on order at the beginning of November, got to anxious to wait and thought I would get it fast by buying one eBay so that I wouldn't have to wait. So on Nov 11, I canceled my Amazon order and bought it.
> 
> Well the seller I purchased it from didn't mention in their listing that they didn't have any in stock and was ordering it himself!
> 
> So I was told I had to wait 3 week for his shipment to come. Grrrrr
> 
> I have been going nuts not being able to watch my own delivery schedule. And he isn't responding telling me a definite date.
> 
> Yesterday, I got tired of waiting to hear from the eBay seller and ordered another one on Amazon with OVERNIGHT shipping! If I ever get the one from eBay I will resell it or file a claim and get my money back.
> 
> I'm sticking with the new order. My ship date isn't until Dec. 16-19. (If I had kept my first order I would have had it next week
> 
> So now I'm on pins and needles again and checking my Amazon account 4 times a day hoping a miracle will happen and the shipping day will be sooner.
> 
> Yes, I feel like I'm anxiously pacing and waiting just like an arrival of a new baby.
> 
> I couldn't believe it when I woke up this morning and noticed that the shipping estimate is now 11-13 weeks. I reordered just in time!
> 
> I've already been checking out skins, covers and other fun accessories!
> 
> And after reading a few posts from yesterday, I went to Coinstar today and put in over $40 in change so that I could get the extra $10.
> 
> I even signed up for an Amazon Visa today and got a $50 credit. I'm so excited, I think I may burst
> 
> Lynn


Lynn, that's quite a story an elopement story 

I'm curious how much you were going to pay for the Ebay Kindle? If you don't want to say, that is fine. I'm just curious having read the Kindles on Ebay for much more than the purchase price.

Tell what skins you like and the covers that interest you; that's fun stuff to learn...

Cheers,

Marci


----------



## katiekat1066

Marci said:


> Hi, Katiekat -
> 
> I would to welcome you aboard and I see you already made some posts. Awesome.
> 
> I'd like to say that I really like your avator? It's such a great picture! Or is it a drawing of some kind? Anyway, it's so cool
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Marci


Marci - If you're talking about my kitty cat, I found it on an avatar site, I think it was www.avatarist.com If you're talking about my previous avatar, that is a little doodle I did for the Baen Barflies - that's why the fly has a drink and a book. As you can see, I'm having fun with avatars, I've changed it yet again! I'm having so much fun around here, it should be illegal!

Katiekat


----------



## Marci

Katiekat -

I seem to agree with your choices in avatars because I like your newest (Girl Genius)! Super good!  

It was the kitty cat one that drew my interest.  Thanks for the link as I will be exploring it.  Would you mind sharing the info over "Where do you get your Avatars?" in Not Quite Kindle board.  I can't remember if its been posted there ...

Cheers,

Marci


----------



## chynared21

*Hi and welcome Lynn!

Boy, that is some story. Being that the seller did not disclose that he didn't actually have any in stock, is it possible to have the seller refund your money *


----------



## cat616

Welcome Lynn.  KindleBoards will keep you very busy while you wait for your Kindle.


----------



## love2read

Hi Marci and everyone else that replied welcoming me,


I still haven't had time to figure out how to post part of another persons reply onto my message so that I could directly reply back to them.

As for my eBay Kindle story, I have been an eBay seller for over 3 years so I at least know a good deal about selling and buying on eBay.

When I canceled my Amazon order and went with the eBay item I thought I would save myself time in shipping and getting it sooner.

At the time I bought it there was a deal on eBay teamed with Microsoft offering 25% cash back if you follow certain rules. I don't know if the deal is still being offered or not.

But you go into live.com and in the search field type in Wii. If the promotion is still working, in the top 3 sponsored results box you will see an ad from eBay with a 25% cashback bonus sign after the Wii search result. You click on that and it takes you into eBay. At the top of your screen if you still see the 25% cashback sign inside of eBay your are set. In eBay to can type in a search for a large ticket item and if you choose a buy-it-now item (not a bidding type of auction) from a seller that doesn't use their own payment service (they have to use PayPal without their own checkout service involved) then you can get the cash back directly deposited into your PayPal account after 60 day of the auction ending. There are few more rules than that but not to hard to figure out.

I chose an eBay seller that I was sure was only accepting PayPal directly and paid $394.00 for the Kindle. Since I did it all right and went on to fill out all the correct things needed to qualify for the cashback reward, I received an email from Microsoft and eBay saying that I would be getting $98.50 back deposited into my account in January. Then I could transfer that to my bank account.

So supposedly when all was done I would have paid just under $300 for a new Kindle and received it quicker than I would have through Amazon.

It is now 18 days since the purchase and although I have tried to contact the seller, they have responded very little but until this morning giving me the impression that I would be receiving my item. This morning I received a message that their PayPal account has been limited and they at this time they are unable to refund my money!!!

So I filed a PayPal claim from my account this morning.

I'm glad I trusted my instincts from this seller and went ahead and ordered another one on Amazon. Unfortunately I have already paid the credit card bill from the eBay seller purchase and will be getting another charge whenever my current order ships. It can take at least 30 days or more to work through this with PayPal and get my money back.

I'm just a small time eBay seller and although I have mailed out a couple thousand packages since I started I am far from Power Seller status. I work very hard to ship all items asap after payment and keep my feedback at 100%. I have never even considered listing an item that I didn't actually have at the time of listing.

Oh well, at least I still have my Amazon account showing an expected arrival date from Dec 16-19. And I am still checking my account every few hours hoping to see that it is preparing to ship early! Hopefully the seller will cooperate with the PayPal claim and do whats needed to refund my money sooner.

I have had my eye on the Kindle for a year. My plan was to use my meager eBay earnings and give myself a nice treat. So I have done that and am so glad that I got my order in just a few hours before the shipping status changed to 11-13 weeks.

By the way, I mostly sell Disney items not electronics. I don't think I will ever use eBay again for an electronic item.

Lynn


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Wow, heck of a story, Lynn!  

To respond to just one post and quote it, click "Quote" in the upper right hand corner of the post you want to quote.  A "Post Reply" window will open with the entire post quoted.

You can also quote multiple posts by clicking on Reply, then scrolling down.  Earlier posts are shown below your Post Reply window.  Any that you want to respond to, click on Insert Quote in the upper right hand corner of the post.  It will be inserted into your reply at whatever point you have the insertion point bar.

Experiment to see how it works!  You can always hit back on your Browser to get out of the Post Reply window, and you can click Preview to see how your message is going to work.

The worst thing that could happen is that you can post a reply with something unintended in it.  Been there, done that!  You can always "Remove" one of your own messages...

Betsy


----------



## Angela

What a nightmare, Lynn!! I love doing business on eBay and fortunately I haven't had any bad experiences. I am very picky when choosing who to buy from though. Hope the refund stuff all works out for you in the end.


----------



## love2read

Thanks Betsy, I'll give that a try soon.

Lynn


----------



## love2read

As an eBay seller I have had many positive experiences selling and communicating with people around the world. As a buyer I have had a couple of small problems until this one big problem.

I do all I can as a seller to make buying on eBay a positive experience. I wish all sellers would do the same.

Hopefully it won't take 30 days to get my money back.

Lynn


----------



## Marci

Yeah, Lynn -

You trusted your instincts, and that worked to your good!

I'm so sad    about the nasty experience, though.

Hope your refund works out and comes as a nice New Year present! Of course, by then, you'll have made your way to *Accessories* and know exactly how to use it once it arrives    

Wishing better experiences for you,

Marci


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Sorry Lynn, what a nightmare. Hopefully your money will be refunded very soon and congratulations on the pending Kindle arrival!   You have many Kindle friends here for support.


----------



## love2read

Thanks everyone for the very kind welcome. I can't seem to get enough of reading the posts in this board. I'm spend way more hours than I would have guessed try to pick out accessories and learning how to use my Kindle before arrival.

I have even been dreaming about needing to get back to my computer in case I missed something really important. I really have it bad  

By the way Besty, although I am not an avid quilter I do know how to hand quilt. I took a class that met once a month for about 15 months to make a completely handmade sampler quilt. (No sewing machine allowed). We had to do a different sample every month to learn a lot of different quilting techniques. It was a lot of fun but before I finished my quilt I got extremely ill and was in the hospital for quite a while with a really long recovery. I still have all 13 samples (never finished the last 2) that I made and 2 1/2 sides completed but the class finished long before I could even consider working on it again and I so it isn't done.

But I have a lot of respect for people that quilt. It is very time consuming but rewarding.

Lynn


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Lynn--

I used to teach a class similar to that...  maybe we could work out some long distance coaching...

Glad you're better now!

This board is addictive...

Betsy


----------



## Jen

I just had to say YAY!  Another Ohioan!!  (I'm from Columbus)
Welcome!!


----------



## Lynn

Welcome Lynn- Great name by the way!

I have had an occasion to have to get money back through paypal because I couldn't get a reply from a seller. They were great and it didn't take long- I think I had my money back in my account in about 10 days. I know they had to give the seller so many days to respond to their inquiry. 

Lynn


----------



## sjc

Welcome...welcome, you are going to LOVE it.  The wait is pure torture.  I had done the overnight shipping because I had ants in my pants; I'd die if I had to wait so long.  I'm obsessive when I know I have a package coming.  I once went and bothered my UPS man on his lunch break and said Oh, I just happened to be passing by and thought I could save you the trip.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

sjc said:


> Welcome...welcome, you are going to LOVE it. The wait is pure torture. I had done the overnight shipping because I had ants in my pants; I'd die if I had to wait so long. I'm obsessive when I know I have a package coming. I once went and bothered my UPS man on his lunch break and said Oh, I just happened to be passing by and thought I could save you the trip.


I miss you hanging out with us, you always make me laugh!  Take care of your Mom.


----------



## sjc

Linda:  Thanks, she had her first radiation tx today.  Will have to go every weekday for 6+ weeks.  I'll have my Kindle with me every step of the way on the days that I take her.  Tough on my Dad, being that he is 82 (in twenty more days).

I won't be around as much; but you won't get rid of me entirely!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

SJC my Mom is 82, lost my Dad a few years ago. My thoughts and prayers are with you & your family. Look forward to the time you do hang out with us.  

Linda


----------



## love2read

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Lynn--
> 
> I used to teach a class similar to that... maybe we could work out some long distance coaching...
> 
> Glad you're better now!
> 
> This board is addictive...
> 
> Betsy


Thanks for the nice offer Betsy, when I'm ready to get it back out and try again I'll be sure to let you know.

Yes this board is addictive. There are many other things I should be doing but nothing is getting done since this board seems to be eating all of my extra time.

Lynn


----------



## love2read

Jen said:


> I just had to say YAY! Another Ohioan!! (I'm from Columbus)
> Welcome!!


Hi Jen, I'm about an 1 1/2 hours north of you between Akron and Cleveland. Right in an area where we get a good amount of snowfall.

Thanks for the welcome! I love this board.

Lynn


----------



## love2read

Lynn said:


> Welcome Lynn- Great name by the way!
> 
> I have had an occasion to have to get money back through paypal because I couldn't get a reply from a seller. They were great and it didn't take long- I think I had my money back in my account in about 10 days. I know they had to give the seller so many days to respond to their inquiry.
> 
> Lynn


Hi Lynn,

Lynn is actually my middle name but have been called that since birth. My refund came 2 days ago. PayPal acted really quick since it had already been 18 days since the listing ended. I'm glad I paid with PayPal and seller finally decided to cooperate since I filed the claim.

Now I just have to get ready for my Kindle arrival by the end of next week if I'm lucky!!! Yay!!!!!

Lynn


----------



## love2read

sjc said:


> Welcome...welcome, you are going to LOVE it. The wait is pure torture. I had done the overnight shipping because I had ants in my pants; I'd die if I had to wait so long. I'm obsessive when I know I have a package coming. I once went and bothered my UPS man on his lunch break and said Oh, I just happened to be passing by and thought I could save you the trip.


Hi SJC, Yes the waiting is getting harder every day  I am so glad I chose 1 day shipping. At first I kept telling myself that the extra money could go toward more books but I would be so mad at myself now if I had done that.

That's pretty funny about stalking the UPS man 

My USP man has changed and I'm on earlier route than I used to be. I'm very happy about that. No more waiting until 6 or 7 at night to get a package.

I hope your Mom is doing OK, I'll be thinking about both of you.

Lynn


----------



## Marci

Lynn -

"My refund came 2 days ago. PayPal acted really quick since it had already been 18 days since the listing ended. I'm glad I paid with PayPal and seller finally decided to cooperate since I filed the claim.

Now I just have to get ready for my Kindle arrival by the end of next week if I'm lucky!!! Yay!!!!!"

This is such *great* news! I'm so happy for you. I've been wondering out that Ebay deal worked out for you.

Gotta keep us posted by joining the Official Wait list (if you have not already  )

Marci


----------

